# protomelas HELP



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

IS this a protomelas taeniolatus red empress??


007 by Jencichlid, on Flickr


005 by Jencichlid, on Flickr


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm no expert but I don't recall my Red Empress ever having blue hints on the tail fin.


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

I would say no as well. The head should be turning blue with the body turning red judging by he size of that guy.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

There are other variants of Protomelas taeniolatus besides the "Red Empress".


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Then what kind is he?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

EBJD keeper said:


> Then what kind is he?


Impossible to say until it gets full colour, but if it isn't/wasn't labelled, you can't rule out a hybrid either.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello EBJD keeper

how big is this fish?
is there a yellow/tan color on the forehead?
body looks like a mara rocks....not sure...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

johnchor said:


> hello EBJD keeper
> 
> how big is this fish?
> is there a yellow/tan color on the forehead?
> body looks like a mara rocks....not sure...


No.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

not mara rock, not red empress. Not sure what it is though.


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Could be a hybrid. With a hint of proto. ornatus in it. Without the big lips. But maybe in a few months as it matures a little more it will be easier for u to ID.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I ID him my self. HE looks like a protomelas taeniolatus boadzulu


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty though. He really that green in person?


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

13razorbackfan said:


> Pretty though. He really that green in person?


No he more blue in the face


015 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


006 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The biggest challenge I am having with this fish, is the presence of both vertical and horizontal bars... very unusual.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> The biggest challenge I am having with this fish, is the presence of both vertical and horizontal bars... very unusual.


Any way it could be a Protomelas Similis?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

As long as we're throwing possibilities out there, the spacing of the vertical stripes and the overall greenish tint makes me think it might have some mylochromis ericotania in it.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

The place I got it from told me its some type of protomelas fenestratus ?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

13razorbackfan said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest challenge I am having with this fish, is the presence of both vertical and horizontal bars... very unusual.
> ...


The colouring is a bit like one, but the jaw and head isn't as pointed as a proper similis. Am I the only one who looks at the last two pictures and wonder why the fish looks almost too short. A bit like a Balloon ram or parrot fish.. obviously not as extreme.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


Well it certainly looks well fed.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Its not a hybrid. I got it as a protomelas fenestratus of some type..


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

there are so many variants of the protomelas species. I agree with fogelhund, it shouldnt have vertical bars. without full coloration, it will be very hard to ID. Either way, he looks like it could turn out to be a nice fish.


----------

